# Which LCD Monitor to Buy?



## gdatuk (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Guys!
I want to buy an LCD monitor 17 or 19 inches
Budget is around 9k
Every dealer suggests something he wants to push
DO tell me which is the best buy for money and perfomance..

p.s: it must also be good on the eyes


----------



## iMav (Dec 31, 2007)

samsung lcds a doing pretty good; people prefer viewsonic when budget is a constraint - however in ur budget u will get a samsung 17" aaramse


----------



## ranjan2001 (Dec 31, 2007)

Search the hardware section of this forum, u have wrongly posted in Review section.


----------



## gdatuk (Dec 31, 2007)

oops...sorry mate...


----------



## PraKs (Jan 3, 2008)

have Samsung 740N from 1.5 years

No probs till date.

+1


----------



## apacheman (Jan 3, 2008)

try a Dell one, it isnt so popular but the quality is stunning. give the Dell a shot..


----------



## din (Jan 3, 2008)

iMav said:


> samsung lcds a doing pretty good; people prefer viewsonic when budget is a constraint -



I m confused, whenever I checked price, I see Viewsonic cost is higher. May be only in Kerala ?


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ I just bought a viewsonic VG1921wm 19" wide. (Rs 10100).. it looks awesome nd d display is great..


----------



## go4saket (Jan 3, 2008)

Got Viewsonic VX922 in 11K just 3 days back. I really like it...


----------

